# Long Boots



## Jellymoon (9 July 2020)

Can anyone recommend me some long boots for hunting that won’t break the bank, but will be warm, pref without too much detail for the mud too get stuck in!


----------



## Shay (9 July 2020)

DD loves Mountain horse rimfrost riders.


----------



## Jellymoon (9 July 2020)

Thank you, will check those out.


----------



## spacefaer (9 July 2020)

My hunting boots are the traditional pull on style but I buy them a size too big so there is plenty of room for tights and thermal socks.  If your boots are too fitted,  your feet can't move inside them and they will get cold.


----------



## Widgeon (13 July 2020)

spacefaer said:



			My hunting boots are the traditional pull on style but I buy them a size too big so there is plenty of room for tights and thermal socks.  If your boots are too fitted,  your feet can't move inside them and they will get cold.
		
Click to expand...

Not hunting specific but I totally second this general tip - buy a bit big and invest in some socks, or sock combos (Noble Outfitters pedis on the inside, ski socks outer layer!) that fit inside the boots. TBH I'm not sure a pair of leather boots are ever going to keep you really cosy.


----------



## LKWilliams (17 July 2020)

Regent Pro cotswolds are definetly the ones to go for! No zips means no wet legs if you get off in a puddle!


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (2 August 2020)

The insulated Ariat Bromonts can't beat them for warmth, and mine I going into their 5th season


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 August 2020)

mountain horse high riders, have half a size too big and wear heatholder socks....job done..


----------



## Auslander (29 November 2020)

YarKir said:



			Maybe I'm late with the response, but I want to add. If you are still in search of long boots, I suggest paying attention to Irish Setter Men's 2875 Vaprtrek-M boots. They are waterproof, warm (not for summer hunting, I guess), and are able to protect you from snakes due to a special snake guard system. I've already tried mine, and I'm very pleased. By the way, you can read review. Hopefully, this info will be useful for someone.
		
Click to expand...

Lol - think you need to do a bit of research into British hunting!


----------



## Jellymoon (30 November 2020)

Auslander said:



			Lol - think you need to do a bit of research into British hunting!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, love it, never imagined I might need protecting from snakes while on horseback in the UK winter!


----------



## Auslander (1 December 2020)

Jellymoon said:



			Haha, love it, never imagined I might need protecting from snakes while on horseback in the UK winter!
		
Click to expand...

Only snakes I've ever had any trouble with in the UK hunting scene have been trouser snakes at the Hunt Ball!


----------



## Jellymoon (1 December 2020)

Auslander said:



			Only snakes I've ever had any trouble with in the UK hunting scene have been trouser snakes at the Hunt Ball!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, love it!!! Not been to been to a hunt ball since I was single and on the pull, but glad to hear nothing has changed!!


----------



## Auslander (2 December 2020)

Jellymoon said:



			Haha, love it!!! Not been to been to a hunt ball since I was single and on the pull, but glad to hear nothing has changed!!
		
Click to expand...

I haven't been to a hunt ball for about 20 years, so my experience isn't current either!


----------



## Jellymoon (3 December 2020)

Auslander said:



			I haven't been to a hunt ball for about 20 years, so my experience isn't current either!
		
Click to expand...

Those were the days, eh?! Maybe I’ll go to one again...i don’t think I’ll have much trouble with the trouser snakes these days...boo


----------



## L&M (13 December 2020)

I have always had Regents for hunting - my current pair are a field boot with the lace up on the foot and a zipped back. Really comfy and smart and if I remember right were around the £180 mark, but have had them for several seasons now.


----------

